# Pacific Mall Fish Kiosk



## Kerohime

Has anyone noticed this little kiosk at pacific mall tha thas a few tiny aquariums set up and turtles being sold in little plastic critter containers?

I pass by there all the time and I am just grossed out by it. 
The only thing that should be sold there are bettas. 

I remember the lady telling parents that the turtle can stay in the tiny plastic container with a bit of water. No heating, no lights, no filter. 
Absolutely inappropriate. I often have to look away when I am passing by this kiosk, its just too depressing.


----------



## solarz

Are you talking about the one in the middle of the mall, beside the escalators? I've been there a few times, but I didn't see any turtles. They have way too many overstocked "tanks", most of them are dollarama vases. They only have gold fish and guppies, that I've seen.

I wonder how much business they get.


----------



## Kerohime

I'm 100% sure they have had turtles in the past. THey were actually in those tiny plastic containers to be sold as a 'kit'. 

Maybe its seasonal. But seriously, I probably didnt notice turtles recently because i look away so often when I pass by it. And judging by the fact that they have been there for at least 2 years and the rent of PMALL is pretty high I would say they are getting fairly decent business. 

Obviously they are aiming for children and ignorant parents as clientelle. =x


----------



## solarz

Kerohime said:


> I'm 100% sure they have had turtles in the past. THey were actually in those tiny plastic containers to be sold as a 'kit'.
> 
> Maybe its seasonal. But seriously, I probably didnt notice turtles recently because i look away so often when I pass by it. And judging by the fact that they have been there for at least 2 years and the rent of PMALL is pretty high I would say they are getting fairly decent business.
> 
> Obviously they are aiming for children and ignorant parents as clientelle. =x


2 years? Maybe we're not talking about the same place, because the one I'm thinking of was set up at most a year ago. Maybe even more recently. I'm pretty sure I've never seen them before summer last year.


----------



## AquaNeko

I think I know of which store you speak. They are near the esculators. I've been there before and checked out thier stuff. The store there is just a branch from the main store not far from there. IIRC it is 'Tongs Aquarium' ~2kmish from P.Mall due south. I had a flyer/business card from them but can't find it. 

IIRC last time I saw them stocked with neon tetras. A nice kiosk location and tanks and accessories if you needed something in a pinch and other stores are closed and such but IIRC the prices are high reflecting the rent in the area. I did not stay long enough to guage the active tank health and the livestock health as I was just seeing what they had in stock. I remember some nice small tanks geared for nano's/students/kids/etc.


----------



## Joeee

I've seen the RES in those little containers. They're the ones that are smaller than the turtle lagoons (euphemism for death box). I think they also get those from the dollar store. Disgusting.


----------



## Richard A

Suck it up guys we all know everything in the Pacific Mall is either bootleg, illegal or some one else's re engineered product. I get a kick when some one comes in and yells RCMP and all those tables selling illegal movies run for cover. I can't stand the look of all those sea horses and other invertebrates being sold in the DR KNOWS lotions and potion shops. Thank god the building is on the chopping block and the land is soon to become condo land.


----------



## j0209

lol the guy in that kiosk is always asleep


----------



## solarz

Richard A said:


> Suck it up guys we all know everything in the Pacific Mall is either bootleg, illegal or some one else's re engineered product. I get a kick when some one comes in and yells RCMP and all those tables selling illegal movies run for cover. I can't stand the look of all those sea horses and other invertebrates being sold in the DR KNOWS lotions and potion shops. Thank god the building is on the chopping block and the land is soon to become condo land.


What are you talking about? They're expanding the Pacific Mall.

And what's wrong with selling sea horses as medicine? What "re-engineered" product have you seen?

The only pirated movies I've seen in P-Mall are Chinese movies and TV-series and sometime anime, and nobody is going to enforce those copyrights. Pirated Hollywood movies are few and far between.

Besides, those issues have nothing to do with fish-keeping. DVD's don't die of nitrate poisoning.


----------



## 50seven

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/810797--asian-mall-set-to-be-largest-in-north-america?bn=1


----------



## dl88dl

It looks like there are going to be lots of large malls in this area and hopefully they will have lots of lfs too -

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/653446


----------

